# Service Change Tools



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Good info thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

*Service Change materials*

Here's a list of some materials that I make sure to have on hand. I'll leave out the obvious things like "meter base." Again, by task:

*Attaching to the triplex*:
PoCo supplied PGC's
Insulating putty (Scotchfil)
Splicing tape (Scotch Temflex 2155)
Scotch 88 tape

*Rooftop work*:
Roofing cement (patching compound) 
Roof jack

*Mast*:
Insulator & bracket (for ACSR)
Bail (for grabbing the ACSR)
Mast support kit (don't always need)
Weatherhead
White tape (wire marking)
Short pieces of thin strut
2" strut straps

*Ground Rod*:
Ground clamps (it's good to have an extra)

*Panel Mounting*:
Assortment of Simpson lag screws
1/4 x 1" fender washers
Plastic blank cover for meter socket (from PoCo)
IBT clamp
Everything I need to hang a receptacle from the panel
Extra hub
Hub blank cover
Extra ground bar
Extra 'large wire' lug for ground bar


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Amish Electrician said:


> A thread in the 'tools' section made me think it was worthwhle to list what I have in my "service change" kit, and what it's used for. By task:
> 
> Disconnection:
> Gloves, covers, and glove bag
> ...


What kind of ground clamp has a screw terminal? That's the first time Ive heard of that


----------



## Copper 0/2 (Jan 19, 2013)

U might be talking about a ground bridge which is a code here since last year. It's for the low voltage guys so they can hook their grounds to it "so they say" and it connects about 12" from the ground.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice list the only thing I can add would be a block and tackle to pull your wire to the mast. If your not using blackburn crimp on lugs I highly recommend them they save tons of money. Just remember they are not rated for copper to copper unless you get the copper splices.

Edit: I just noticed your in St. louis. Nevermind about the blackburn connectors you shouldent use them they suck. I dont want you charging less around here =)


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

You forgot the signed contract, deposit and permit :thumbsup:






:laughing:





j/k...TY for taking the time to list all that. :thumbup:


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

cant forget the 2" hot box for non mast pvc services, looks nice to have no factory bend in the pipe to follow the roofline.


----------

